# German Blue Rams in New Tank



## veronicak5678 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a 20-gallon tank that I set up about 2 weeks ago. I used the same filter I had on my last tank, which was going for about a year. I turned the filter on and let it run for those 2 weeks.

Yesterday I bought 2 Rams and put them in the tank. They have been behing some plants the whole time. They won't come out to eat. They are on the bottom and barely moving.

I know they like to hide, but does this seem like too much? I'm getting worried.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are very shy, and check the temp, rams like it discus warm. After 2 weeks with no fish you are going to have at least a mini-cycle. Don't skimp on the water changes even if it spooks the rams. You could try a floating plant, they may fear the light. But rams that don't live long after a move are pretty common.


----------



## veronicak5678 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the temp around 78. Do you think it would be a bad idea to introduce some other fish? Some Cories or something?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would wait. If your new fish came home with a disease, there's no sense exposing other fish.


----------

